# Outdoor Kitty Shelter



## LizLove87 (Nov 10, 2013)

Howdy!

I decided to to transform our fancy litter box into my outdoor boy's new shelter but I'd like some extra advice if you have any please.

I attached pictures of the box so you can have an idea.

I want to put 1 inch thick Styrofoam all along the outside, top, and bottom of the box to help insulate. *I don't know what would be BEST to keep the Styrofoam in place besides duct tape. Suggestions?*

I'm just remembering the outside of this box is water resistant! Should I put the Styrofoam on the INSIDE of the box instead? The only problem is its only about 23x22 inches.

ALSO this box will already be protected from the elements like wind snow and rain because it will be kept inside my shed. (The shed has no front doors btw)

We live about a quarter mile from woodlands and pond (great for ****** and hunting!) but bad for his shelter because of critters. I plan to make the door opening as little as 8x8. He's a medium sized male and lean and muscular so I think he should fit in quite easily. * Can I go smaller?!!??!*

Also, should I go through the trouble of sawing an extra door opening because we have lots of raccoon, possums, squirrels, foxes and deer around here! If the opening is small enough, would he be safe from those predators?

Thanks so much for reading/helping!
Cheers to our furry friends.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

To me, that looks big, but it may be just appearance. I had the same question - how to best attach insulation. Eventually I found a solution: currently am using an Omaha Steak styrofoam shipping container as a feral shelter. it's turned upside down and I cut a small opening on one end. To keep it from blowing apart I ran duct tape all the way around, like a big belt, over the top, under the bottom. It took several days for my feral to find it but now he's in there much of the time. The shelter is on shelving on my back porch. That's not much help to you, unless you can fit such a cooler/shippingbox inside your "house".


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I woould put the shelter up on a table. The cat will be much more comfortable up higher and not on the floor. 

If you put the styrofoam in the inside, I think it might be too snug for ******. Heap it up with some straw, I think he'll be fine.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LizLove, I just measured the opening I cut in my mesh screen so that my stray can come and go. It's 6" wide x 7" high. He's a medium-sized cat, about 13-14 lbs. and can get in fine. The problem is that smaller opossum can also get in. I can't remember which critters can jump and which can't but putting the shelter on a table as Greenport ferals suggested will discourage at least some of them. 

The box you're using has those long openings on two sides. I can't tell how high they are, but a kitty wouldn't need that much space to be able to crawl out. That way, you wouldn't need to cut out a second opening. And your guy might be ok with just one opening anyway. My stray is fine with his house, which only has a front opening.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

My styrofoam cooler house has only the one front opening. No other. It's also on a shelf, not flat on the ground. 

Most wild things can climb, so being on a shelf isn't going to keep a possum *out*.


----------

